# Spawning Question



## Fmalvo (Feb 17, 2013)

View attachment 208681
I have this beautiful pair of imported Dragon Scale Giant Bettas, I'm pairing. I just want to know should I release the female now or wait a little longer


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Is she showing vertical bars? He's got a good bubble nest going, so if she seems ready, I'd release. But I've never spawned before, so someone else may say otherwise!


----------



## Fmalvo (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks for your input, she does have the vertical lines showing too.


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Then you should be good to go! Just keep a close eye on them of course. Hopefully they get right to it! I'm gonna be attempting to spawn again on Monday. This time I'm not going to jar my female. I can't see her vertical stripes anyways because of her color. Good luck!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Vertical bars are a good indicator of readiness to spawn, but they are not the only indicator you should go by.

Usually when a female is ready to spawn she will respond very eagerly to the male's advances and show a lot of interest in getting out of wherever she is being contained and getting over to the nest. 

There is often a certain way the female will move her body (I think people call it the s-curve) that can also signal that it is time to release.


----------



## Fmalvo (Feb 17, 2013)

I released her so time will tell I guess,thanks again for your assistance.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Vertical bars are a good indicator of readiness to spawn, but they are not the only indicator you should go by.
> 
> Usually when a female is ready to spawn she will respond very eagerly to the male's advances and show a lot of interest in getting out of wherever she is being contained and getting over to the nest.
> 
> There is often a certain way the female will move her body (I think people call it the s-curve) that can also signal that it is time to release.


I believe Indjo calls it flirt swimming.


----------

